# Illustrator: Eingefügtes PNG-Bild einfach per Mausklick ersetzen?



## Ombra (17. September 2012)

Hallo!

Kann man in Illustrator ein eingefügtes PNG einfach per Menü ersetzen ohne dass sich das Bild verschiebt?
Einfach nur "Ersetzen durch..." sozusagen!

Danke.


----------



## smileyml (17. September 2012)

Ich nehme an, du hast den Inhalt des PNG aktualisiert.
Die Möglichkeiten der Aktualisierung in Ai hängen davon ab, ob du das Bild verlinkt oder eingebettet hast.

Falls du das nicht genau weißt, erkennst du es bei markiertem Bild d arn, ob es ein Kreuz hat oder nicht. Das Kreuz würde bedeuten das es verlinkt ist. Ist kein Kreuz zu sehen, hast du es eingebettet.

Hast du das Bild verknüpft, kannst du in der Verknüpfungspalette das Bild einfach aktualisieren, so fern das Ai nicht schon allein erkennt.
Hast du das Bild jedoch eingebettet, kannst du dir nur damit behelfen, das aktualisierte händisch an die gleiche Stelle zu platzieren. Dabei helfen dir sicher die Ankerpunkte, Hilfslinien und/oder die x- und y-Koordinaten in der Transformieren-Palette oder aber (je nach Bildschirmlayout) am obigen Bildrand.


Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ein Bild eingebettet wurde, kannst du zumindest auch einen Doppelklick auf dieses ausführen, wodurch es vom Rest deiner Elemente separiert wird. Heißt du verschiebst zumindest nicht durch Zufall deine anderen Elemente.

Viele Grüße


----------

